
Doom on the MacBook Pro Touch Bar [video] - madmax108
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD0L46y3IqI
======
mehrdada
It's funny, a long time ago, my brother and I were debating what would be a
good definition that draws a line between a real "computer", as opposed to a
calculator/controller/toy/etc. I was advocating running a real OS kernel as a
heuristic (but then you'd have to define what a "real kernel" would be), and
him, being a Doom fan, came up with:

"It counts as a real computer if it runs Doom."

~~~
dosshell
I'm sorry to tell you it is even more complicated than if it can run doom.
Does this count as doom?

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TuupoxmeQ6U](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TuupoxmeQ6U)

Another definition i have seen is the QWERTY keyboard restriction. If i
remember correctly some good calculators from Texas Instruments have abc
keyword to be allowed on some big math tests in US. (Or is this maybe just a
myth in Europe?)

~~~
zokier
> If i remember correctly some good calculators from Texas Instruments have
> abc keyword to be allowed on some big math tests in US. (Or is this maybe
> just a myth in Europe?)

Not a myth. College Board has a blanket ban on QWERTY keyboards in tests, so
TI Nspire line has ABCDEF keyboards

~~~
toyg
Wait, why would they ban _keyboard layouts_?

~~~
scott_s
I imagine they were trying to define "computer" versus "calculator," and then
banned computers.

------
qwertyuiop924
The classic Doom Law of Computing: As the time from a computer's release
increases, the odds that it will gain a Doom port approaches one.

This is probably in part because Doom is simple enough to implement on most
(relatively modern) machines, but also because we're all massive nerds, and
Doom is one of the most beloved computer games ever (right behind Tetris, SMB,
and Quake).

~~~
bane
If you can believe it, the classic Japanese x68000 machines still don't have a
completely working port of the game.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Wait, the m68k? No, that's not right: The Amiga got a port, and it's 68k.

Or are you thinking of a different processor?

~~~
bane
Behold, the greatest computer of its age:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X68000](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X68000)

and a great video on some of the games
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQPt69UCyIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQPt69UCyIA)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Ah. You should be able to port DOOM to that fairly easily. Especially if it's
got SDL, but even if it doesn't...

I expect nobody has bothered yet, because it was Japan-only, and DOOM is
largely a western phenomenon: I don't think Japan even got DOOM when it was
first released.

------
adamrezich
Neat! But how great would it be if it just rendered the DOOM status bar down
there, while the rest of the game rendered fullscreen on the main display? :D

------
ehmuidifici
The best comment on YT so far:

 _minigunexo12 hours ago (edited)

1300$ just to play doom, amazing we've come full circle.﻿_

------
jdalgetty
What's the resolution on the touch bar?

~~~
khedoros1
2170x60

~~~
astrodust
I can only imagine the company sourcing these displays thought that was a
typo. It's such a crazy aspect ratio.

In another universe that touchbar would be used to relentlessly hound people
with advertising since a classic 468x60 ad would snug right in there.

~~~
toyg
Give it a few months, and that "other universe" will silently merge with our
own.

YOU HAVE BEEN INFECTED - CLICK HERE TO CLEAN IT! <click> ... <touchbar gets
full of jumping monkeys> HIT THE MONKEY TO WIN $$$$$ !

~~~
lloeki
Just wait for the Chrome team to make it have a JS API

------
dogma1138
This is clearly a gross misuse of the capabilities of the new MBP, clearly it
was designed for flappy bird....

~~~
rzzzt
Wolfenstein 1D would fit the bill as well: [http://www.wonder-
tonic.com/wolf1d/](http://www.wonder-tonic.com/wolf1d/)

------
Kenji
Okay, this is the first time the touch bar convinces me, hahaha.

------
tscs37
Only a question of time, really.

------
BWStearns
Between cat videos, Rick Astley, and Doom Everywhere future digital alien
archeologists are going to be very confused.

------
philbot1008
I'm holding out for the one with "special offers" pricing :D

------
smegel
I didn't know the bar was that high res.

------
bresc
Slightly off topic but it happened so often in the past, that apple products
would be ridiculed on launch. Now the same people who complained how Apple is
not making computers for them anymore are thinking of "cool" ways to hack the
touch bar.

~~~
tcrews
That has nothing to do with how efficient (or not) it is replacing actual keys
with a screen. Try again.

~~~
macintux
Not to mention that every time you read about "same people" complaining about
X but doing Y there's no evidence that it's ever the "same people".

